# Acupuncture



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

Hey friends! I haven't been on in a while but I did want to share my experience with acupuncture. 
My dpdr was solely anxiety and panic induced. I've been trying my hardest for alternatives rather than medication so I decided to give acupuncture a try and I'm sure this isn't the case for everyone but I believe it's helped me some! I've done two appointments so far and I've felt a big release in my anxiety for days after my appointments and it's actually made me feel fairly good and help relieve the tension that I store in my body.

Might be helpful for my other anxiety induced dpers


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

I would totally keep at it!

My dp has gotten to the point it's off and on and I don't think about it all the time. The days I have my acupuncture I just feel so good and calm. I think it's released built up feelings, anxiety and stress.

Keep at friend! Sounds like this might be really beneficial for you


----------

